# Help me out here PLEASE!



## FancyQuik (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a big decision to make, and I don't think I can do it alone! Let me explain:

I live in California, but the rest of my family lives in Pennsylvania. I moved to Cali to go to school here, and I am finishing up in June. My Aunt has a dairy in northeastern PA. I've been traveling up to see her every summer, helping around with the animals and doing simple chores such as milking and feeding and answering the telephone. I'm a sucker when it comes to working with animals - I simply love it, and she has a whole farm-full. 
I was planning on staying in California... until she offered me a job working full-time on her dairy for the next seven months. I'd fly out in June and stay until the end of December. I wouldn't be paid much, which is fine for now, and I'd have a much longer list of work to do, which is also A-Okay for me. I love her animals and I know the farm practically like the back of my hand. She's offering me free boarding for my future horse (I was planning on getting one here, but if I'm moving up there this summer I'd be buying it up there).
I like California, but it would be fun working full-time with so many animals. Should I leave where I am now and pursue this opportunity? Or should I look for a better job more locally?
:-|


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Go to your aunts. If it doesnt work out you can always move back to CA. And free boarding could compensate for the lower pay.


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in pa...its not the worst place to have a horse...as far as lower pay the cost of living is probably alot cheaper here than in cali...I would give your aunts a try like someone else said if you dont like it you can always give cali a second chance! good luck in what ever you choose and if you dont mind me asking where does your aunt live?


----------



## FancyQuik (Mar 29, 2009)

She lives in northeastern PA, near Montrose. I think I may actually try it out there, but I hear the winters are horrible.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I say go for it- it's worth a shot.  PA is my neighbor (I'm in DE) & it's not that bad, really. PA is actually a nice state & it's beautiful for the most part.  Lots of people have horses in certain areas up there. I say give it a try!


----------



## FancyQuik (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, great, thanks for all the advice! I think I will try it out, at least for a few months. Which brings me to another question.

If I'm going to be living on a working farm, I'd like a working horse. I LOVE jumping, however, and have been riding English for many years now, so a hunter jumper of some sort wouldn't disappoint me (;
Does anyone have any suggestions on what breed/type of horse may be right for me?


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Are you saying working as you want to use it somehow on the farm? I'm not sure what horses do on a dairy farm nowadays. As for a hunter humper, sorry not my area. Although I would recommend a TB/Hano.


----------



## DakotaMartins (Mar 31, 2009)

What I mean by working is a suitable horse that is good and tolerable with other animals (like goats, for instance) and can spend long periods of time in the same pasture/field with them. Also, I wouldn't mind if it had some trail skills, because the trails up there are GORGEOUS.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think most all horses (baring weird quirky ones) can be fine boarded with other animals. They enjoy the company. Same goes for trails. Just depends on the individual horse not really the breed.

Good luck


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd say go to your relative, but keep looking if you won't like it over there. It's really hard for me to talk about jobs in farm industry as I have no experience in that particular field, but I suppose the market there as s...ks as anywhere else. If you have a job offer - take it. Plus you never know what will happen. May be you'll find a good job in PA. It's not always bad to have a family close by.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

And I live next to PA. We have lots of jumpers/hunters around. You can always get an "english" horse (including ottb) and find friends with good ring around, so you could ride or take lessons there.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with a lot of the other members - take some time off. Go to your aunt's and enjoy it for a while. I lived in central/upper Bucks County for nearly 20 years and loved every moment of it. There are more riding trails and shows then you can shake a stick at!

After years of schooling it will be nice to take some time off, clear your mind, and not worry about making a living - you will have a life time to do that. That's the advise I gave to all 3 of my children and it's worked well for them.


----------

